# Dorantana Project Log - World Eaters



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

*Dorantana Project Log - World Eaters/Nurgle*

Hey guys, I am working on a World Eaters Army currently and have decided that i would like you to journey along in my trek to prepare my army to collect skulls for the skull throne and blood for the Blood for the Blood God!!!

I am currently working on a Chaos Land Raider and a Chaos Rhino. I also have pics of a finished rhino. I hope you guys follow and comment on the progress. Thanks and remember
When life gives you Lemons.....Blood For The Blood God!!!!

Updated: 1/21/2011

I can't change the name of the thread but i seem to have turned my transports into a Khornate nurgle mobile



This is the project. One Rhino and one Land Raider










Primed in Grey and ready to go.










Undercoat in Merchrite Red then a coat of Gore Red over that. 
Drybrush highlights in Blood Red
Then i painted on Delvan Mud NOT THICK.










Miliput Super Fine was used to do the effects.































































​


----------



## Zacharus (Nov 10, 2010)

looking good so far, especially the rhino, how big is your army going to be and what units


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks!  It's a 1500 pt WE army so I am running 3 eight man zerker squads and 2 daemon princes plus the stuff in this thread


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Might i suggest trying the GW spray gun or an air brush to put your wash on? It will help keep the streeks away.
Good luck


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

That's a great idea to USA a spray gun but for chaos you don't need it to be perfectly clean. It adds to the effect. Although I am still trying to figure out how to prevent or get rid of the shine that is created by the wash. And tips? I am about to go back over with another drybrush of blood red and that may do it but idk.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dorantana said:


> ...I am still trying to figure out how to prevent or get rid of the shine that is created by the wash. And tips?


I use matt varnish to both protect and dull the surface.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, what kind is safe to use?

Also another update! I will be adding another zerker squad and rhino to this list along with one daemon prince on Saturday. As far as the LR goes...I should have it finished by tonight late.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I use a spray matte varnish... So far I'm pretty happy with the one made by Army Painter... 

Just be careful... a little goes a long way when you're spraying... if you get it too thick it can crack (like dried mud) and look flakey.... Also, when you're spraying... after the first pass, let it sit for a few and see if there are any areas you missed... Then you can either hit them again or use a brush on matte varnish for the area...


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, cool thanks for the help


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, have not started yet but am in need of detailed information on weathering on a model n general and also a good tutorial on how to do the weathered rivet look. Where it looks like a dark line of gunk under the rivet.
Much appreciated


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I reall like what you have done so far especially the completed Rhino with the Khorne symbols on it. Good job mate!. 

There are a couple of good tutorials in the tutorial section on weathering (links below)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=17357

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25444

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=35664

I would also take a look at Broken Swords Black Crusade Plog and Aquatic_Fobile's Skaven Plog as there are some really good weathering and rust techniques in there.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

AHHH! theres an aquilla on the side of the landraider!  get rid of it, nowwwwwwwww!


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

i just did but i went a bit overboard and well......now my army has a Khorne/Nurgle Land Raider. I will post pics in a bit. I would really like some feedback on the sculpting. This is my first time doing it. i think it turned out fairly good. BUT i want to know if you guys think i could keep it in painted as Khorne and call the sculpting something else.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

So this is todays progress. Like i said in the last post lol. i still need to finish the hatches and tracks.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The texture of the rust/possession/filth looks good, and well painted. I especially like the unity of dirty brown and flat bronze.

My only niggle is the edges between sculpt and LR look as if the sculpt is just resting on top in places. I would suggest taking the sculpted area up to an existing edge (panel, change in direction, &c), and smoothing it with a damp fingertip to make it seamless; then it will look as if the rust &c. is part of the vehicle.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

So today i started on my Chaos Rhino. It will be a possessed rhino so you will see where i went with it in the pics. I will from this point on be turning this into a tutorial as much as a Plog. This rhino will exhibit the characteristics of Khorne and Nurgle.

I Used Milliput Superfine White for all modeling on this rhino. 
I Find it best to work the two parts of the Milliput for about 4 minutes. 

I then wet my fingers and start to flatten it out into a sheet about 2 millimeters thick. This should be deep enough to make the markings. Unlike GS which tends to be more along the lines of rubber like in qualities, Milliput is more like modeling clay. I used a toothpick and starting on the outer edges start to pull it flush to the model. after i have the layer moved and stretched like i want it i then dip my toothpick in water and start to go back along the edge and rough it up and make it irregular. from that point the effect is up to you. You can make close and condensed, or wide and large indentions. Just be sure to keep the pattern irregular. 


The the blobs where made with small balls of Milliput that i placed on the already finished "Nurgle Rot". I then took the toothpick and pressed around the edges of it to make it look like it was stuck and growing. The point of these things is to be the source of the "rot" on the model. They are kind of like the Creep cells of the Zerg on Starcraft. When done it should look something like those

The tenticals are just made by rolling small buts of Milliput in you hand to make it like a tentical and the cut stick and repeat.

Below is my finished product so you can visualize what these things look like.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work dude. Good to see someone using the millput fine stuff. I've used it a few times and I'm not a huge fan of it just yet. Sculpting looks great!


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, yeah this is my first project and i have never sculpted before. I am enjoying it, it makes you models much more distinguished and personal.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely looking good! I like the way that the paint job is turning out on the Land Raider. I have never used the milliput before but it looks like you certainly have the hang of things. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Definitely looking good! I like the way that the paint job is turning out on the Land Raider. I have never used the milliput before but it looks like you certainly have the hang of things. Keep up the good work man!


Thank you Very much!You have no idea how it feels to know that people are watching and enjoying your work. It is what keeps me working on these models. 

In this post i am showing the final version of the Land Raider. I have also primed the first Rhino and will most likely work on the "rot" tomorrow late. Well anyways till tomorrow and wish me luck tomorrow on game day! Good luck to you all also


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

That just looks like something I ate the other day. Nice work.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

This is my latest project. I still need to finish the hilt of the sword and the eyes and teeth but for the most part he is finished. Let me know what ya think


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

He is very red.

I am impressed by the smoothness of work on abdominals


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Dave. I think that you have done an excellent job on the red skin. There is a lot of definition in the muscles and the wings, but in my opinion he is just too red. Perhaps a contrasting color on the armor would help break it up a bit. If you wanted to stay with a red theme for the armor I would go darker and deeper. Perhaps keeping the armor closer to a scab red color would help break up the color scheme. 

You also may want to add another highlight on the loin cloth to make it pop a little more.

Just fiddly little things as you have a good looking model there! Good work make!


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

how did you manage to get the red skin that nice?


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah, i will end up deepening the red on the armor. Like i said there are some changes and additions i need to make lol

@johnnymajic

For the skin i started with Grey primer then base coated with GW Merchrite Red.

From that point i went with a 1:1 Merchrite Red and Gore Red over the whole model.

Then I did a full HEAVY cover of Delvan Mud. Don't be skimpy, they make it all day long.

(At this point you should have a deep red on your model)

I then went in and hit the high points with a medium drybrush of Model Color Blood Red

then a light DB of the same color again.

And there you go! Simple and clean color changes in red.

(this is how i got the muscle definition that i did)

With the wings. After you have coated in Delvan Mud you just start going in and adding thin layers of Blood Red in the center of the wing and work it out to the fingers of the wing. (Note: It should not reach the finger but instead keep a smooth transition to the deep red.)
Then repeat the process till the raised portions of the wing are to your liking.

I hope this helps in you endeavors to get the red color of your liking


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

SO guys, tonight i finished up a squad of 8 berzerkers and the possessed rhino. Although i still have to finish up the work on the Tents. Let me know what you think


----------

